
Let's pause for a Microsecond (in Java) - danielshaya
http://www.rationaljava.com/2015/10/measuring-microsecond-in-java.html
======
amyjess
Doing anything with time this fine-grained is going to be OS and hardware-
dependent, anyway. So even if Java _did_ have such a function, you wouldn't be
able to use it in most places.

IIRC, the Linux kernel only reports time to a resolution of 10ms. Vendors of
real-time hardware actually provide custom kernel patches with alternate ways
of getting the time with finer resolution.

